# it hits my front finger and thumb



## JackSbjct0 (Aug 6, 2016)

oww! i just yesterday got my very first slingshot and today i finally pulled it out grabbed a few rocks and launched them into the woods! but 3 times it snapped back and hit me in my right index finger and the last time it happened hurt so bad that i thought it broke my finger! this is a TRUMARK slingshot (with the wrist-locking design), i was looking for maybe an archery hand guard but i cant seem to find anything especially not one that will protect my finger and hand. any ideas on how i can fix this? i really wanna keep using it but it hurt so bad!


----------



## flipgun (Nov 14, 2012)

Try marbles. Rocks are tricky and I don't recommend them for beginners.


----------



## brucered (Dec 30, 2015)

Practice & concentration.

You're doing something wrong. I've never had a hand hit on my Trumark FS-1, nor have my kids who shoot their own.

Check the bands to make sure they are square.

As @flipgun said, try marbles to start. Rocks are uneven and unpredictable.


----------



## JackSbjct0 (Aug 6, 2016)

flipgun said:


> Try marbles. Rocks are tricky and I don't recommend them for beginners.


i have metal shots that i got with it i just didnt want to waste them on leaves and i was scared to use glass marbles for fear of them smashing and shooting shards everywhere.


----------



## JackSbjct0 (Aug 6, 2016)

brucered said:


> Practice & concentration.
> 
> You're doing something wrong. I've never had a hand hit on my Trumark FS-1, nor have my kids who shoot their own.
> 
> ...


this was my first time shooting one and i really just wanted to launch something with it.


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Marbles are cheap and a lot tougher than you think. I shoot them alot, I've only had them break on steel, like saw blades. Just never shoot one at another..... they shatter.


----------



## leadball (Jan 14, 2014)

No moving targets to start with.
Relax thumb and index fingers in pouch hand before shot enough for the bands to pull the center mast of pouch & ammo to a line it's before release.
There many fine tuning tweeks you will learn in time, and will become natural ajustment almost without thoughts.
When you get your a linemen and release right. Your shots will fly straihter.
Nothing wrong with wrist brace at the start.
I like turning my pouch a little.
Check out phshooter YouTube videos on turning the pouch.
Gummy candyies like Limon head or gobstopper. Hurts much less plowing into your thumb.
The number one thing to remember. Do not shoot someone else $30 slingshot until you get hang of it. Just kidding.
Number one thing.Have fun..


----------



## Ibojoe (Mar 13, 2016)

Having fun is the key! Don't get discouraged


----------

